# Few bits at aldi from today



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

:detailer:
Car cleaning items at aldi from today

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/special_buys3_18676.htm

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/special_buys3_18671.htm


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm debating whether to go for a Nilfisk or the Aldi one from Sunday onwards. Something like 110bar (Nilfisk) vs 140bar for the Powercraft. Anyone have any thoughts?

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

NickA said:


> I'm debating whether to go for a Nilfisk or the Aldi one from Sunday onwards. Something like 110bar (Nilfisk) vs 140bar for the Powercraft. Anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Nick


The Aldi/Lidl washers are great examples of getting your bang per buck, and they usually come with a no quibbles 3 year guarantee to give you peace of mind.

However, once you start looking out for additional kit, then problems can arise from finding suitable adapters for fittings etc.

I've bought a nilfisk washer, and since then, I've added a snow foam lance, multi-angle undercarriage adaptor & 10 meter industrial rubber hose - which fitted perfectly with the click and connect nilfisk system.

My advise, stick to the Nilfisk/Karchers of this world, if you want to expand your system. Purchase the Aldi/Lidl if your not bothered about snow foaming etc.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Tips said:


> The Aldli/Lidl washers are great examples of getting your bang per buck, and they usually come with a no quibbles 3 year guarantee to give you peace of mind.
> 
> However, once you start looking out for additional kit, then problems can arise from finding suitable adapters for fittings etc.
> 
> ...


You miss a point though, the Powerkraft power washers are karcher


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Avanti said:


> You miss a point though, the Powerkraft power washers are karcher


Hmmm - Is that still the case with the more recent Aldi washers? If so, then that's another reason to avoid them. :lol:

I'd have a Nilfisk pressure washer, for the build quality, the quick connectors, metal pumps, induction motor, auto stop start - and more importantly - no-one on my street owns one!


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks guys... 
I typed my previous message on my Iphone so it was a kind of brief message but one thing I failed to mention is that I currently have an Aldi Powercraft PW that will be 3 years old in June this year. It's currently being repaired for the *third *time as I think the cylinder head has cracked AGAIN!!

Yes, the 3 year warranty is good but it has been used on multiple occasions in my case (The PW gets repaired rather than replaced!)

It's the main reason why I'm in two minds which way to go. I do have a snow foaming device already so if I went down the Nilfisk route I'd have to buy another adapter which is not a major problem really...

So, what's the score with pressure, flow rates and power consumption then? (I'm mainly using the PW for both our cars and things like keeping the patio clean)

My shortlist seems to be:

Aldi PW = 150 bar, 450 litres/hour, 2.2kw
Nilfisk C110 = 110 bar, 440 litres/hour, 1.4kw
Nilfisk C120 = 120 bar, 440 litres/hour, 1.7kw

Thanks

Nick


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Go for the Nilfisk C120 - it's a superb piece of kit.

Sometimes its about the intangible benefits - the quality of the plastics, the ease of using the click and connect system, the additional kit you can buy - such as the 10 metre industrial rubber hose, which is an essential purchase.

Anyway - as men like analysing stats, here comes the science bit:-

There is a formula that determines the effective cleaning power to compare pressure washers.

Bar x Flow(L/Min) / 600

If we apply them to your shortlist

Aldi PW
150 x (450/60) / 600 = 1.875

Nilfisk C110
110 x (440/60) / 600 = 1.34

Nilfisk C120
120 x (440/60) / 600 = 1.46

Generally 1 is ok, 1.5 is good and 2.0 is a very good rating.

Hope that helps.


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

Tips said:


> Go for the Nilfisk C120 - it's a superb piece of kit.
> 
> Sometimes its about the intangible benefits - the quality of the plastics, the ease of using the click and connect system, the additional kit you can buy - such as the 10 metre industrial rubber hose, which is an essential purchase.
> 
> ...


That's excellent mate thanks and a really interesting article!! :thumb:
Interesting how the Aldi one comes out on top but you recommend the Nilfisk (I'm really not convinced by the Aldi one after the problems with mine so it could well be Nilfisk for me too)

Cheers


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

wash and wax looks worth a go at £3.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

NickA said:


> Thanks guys...
> 
> So, what's the score with pressure, flow rates and power consumption then? (I'm mainly using the PW for both our cars and things like keeping the patio clean)
> 
> ...


Just like to point out that the Nilfisk C110 has an operating pressure of 75 bar, 110 bar is when the safety valve will open, clever marketing! The flow rate is 310 litres/hour on high pressure, 440 litres/hour is on the lowest pressure which will not do much to actually clean as the pressure is just too low.

Also which C120 are you looking at? If its the C120.3-6 then that has 100 bar rated pressure and 350 litres/ hour at high pressure.

Why not have a look at this pressure washer which has been reduced?

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7172292/Trail/searchtext%3ENILFISK+PRESSURE+WASHER.htm

The hose is 10m so you won't have to move the pressure washer around with you, it is much more powerful and has a brass pump head for longevity. You WILL notice a huge difference in effectiveness especially for things like patio cleaning.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

guy_92 said:


> Just like to point out that the Nilfisk C110 has an operating pressure of 75 bar, 110 bar is when the safety valve will open, clever marketing! The flow rate is 310 litres/hour on high pressure, 440 litres/hour is on the lowest pressure which will not do much to actually clean as the pressure is just too low.
> 
> Also which C120 are you looking at? If its the C120.3-6 then that has 100 bar rated pressure and 350 litres/ hour at high pressure.
> 
> ...


Yes, one would wonder why two machineswith different size pumps from the same mfr would produce the very similar spec 
The larger pump machine suggested will be worth it in the long run :thumb:


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Has anyone tried the wash/wax? I need some as Ive ran out of the good Simoniz yellow stuff. This sounded a bit watery in the bottle?


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

guy_92 said:


> Just like to point out that the Nilfisk C110 has an operating pressure of 75 bar, 110 bar is when the safety valve will open, clever marketing! The flow rate is 310 litres/hour on high pressure, 440 litres/hour is on the lowest pressure which will not do much to actually clean as the pressure is just too low.
> 
> Also which C120 are you looking at? If its the C120.3-6 then that has 100 bar rated pressure and 350 litres/ hour at high pressure.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply 
I'm looking at the C120 4.6 which is a little over a ton at Argos at the moment. The 9150 that you linked to does look a real beast and so do the figures (And the price!)
I'll have a google and see what the best price is for it... :thumb:

Cheers


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

Hmmmmm, on the Argos website there's a P150 model (£380) and a 9150 (£283) which seem pretty much the same, spec wise. I don't find much info on Google on the 9150 though so I wander if they've made a typo and the 9150 is the original P150.1 whereas the P150 is the newer P150.2 version? (Certainly if the pics are anything to go by they're inline with the Nilfisk Alto website)

P150.1

P150.2


----------



## ShaunR (Mar 18, 2007)

NickA said:


> Hmmmmm, on the Argos website there's a P150 model (£380) and a 9150 (£283) which seem pretty much the same, spec wise. I don't find much info on Google on the 9150 though so I wander if they've made a typo and the 9150 is the original P150.1 whereas the P150 is the newer P150.2 version? (Certainly if the pics are anything to go by they're inline with the Nilfisk Alto website)
> 
> P150.1
> 
> P150.2


Yep it's a typo, i emailed them when it first came on.

If you enlarge the image you can just make out the P150 1:thumb:


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

NickA said:


> Thanks for the reply
> I'm looking at the C120 4.6 which is a little over a ton at Argos at the moment. The 9150 that you linked to does look a real beast and so do the figures (And the price!)
> I'll have a google and see what the best price is for it... :thumb:
> 
> Cheers


That's not a bad machine, at least it has an induction motor which will run quieter and last much longer. Flow could do with being slightly higher though; it's 380 litres/hour. The 9150 is just the older version of the P150 IIANM.


----------



## new to vw (May 16, 2007)

Never had any probs with my pressure washer from aldi apart from when i tried to use it with a frozen inlet pipe and it split...DOH
Never had any probs getting lances ect for it as it has a Karcher lance on the end of a 30m hose....
Job done:thumb::thumb:


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

NickA said:


> Thanks for the reply
> I'm looking at the C120 4.6 which is a little over a ton at Argos at the moment.


Do you have a link for this, I can't see the one you're on about.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7151103/Trail/searchtext>PRESSURE+WASHER.htm


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Liverpool-Lad said:


> Has anyone tried the wash/wax? I need some as Ive ran out of the good Simoniz yellow stuff. This sounded a bit watery in the bottle?


I bought the wash/was last week. I normally use Autoglym and as you say the aldi stuff is very watery. Was impressed with it. I use a kent wash mit and with the aldi wash and wax and it glided very easily over the paintwork, as good as the autoglym, if not better. The finish it left was good, the beading is impressive and it cleaned well.. I will try and get some pics over the weekend but overall i am very impressed. For £3 for the big bottle you cant go wrong.


----------

